# Pheasants Forever Supports Proposed Wetland Loan Act



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Pheasants Forever Supports Proposed Wetland Loan Act

Act would advance $400 million for accelerated wetlands protection

Washington D.C. - November 18, 2005 - Today, Pheasants Forever (PF)
participated in a press conference announcing the Wetland Loan Act (Bill
HR 4315). The proposed Act, which would accelerate wetlands
conservation and their associated upland habitats, contains key
provisions crafted by PF. The Act would authorize a $400 million loan
to accomplish goals in accordance with the North American Waterfowl
Management Plan. Congressmen Mark Kennedy (R-MN) and Mike Thompson
(D-CA), introducers of the bill to Congress, made the announcement with
PF and other wildlife conservation groups.

The loan is necessary to meet the rising value of land as the demands
for wetlands increase. Immediate protection is necessary to prevent
further development of these wetlands and conversion of these wetlands
to crop lands. Wetlands conservation also protects a wetland's
associated upland habitats important to waterfowl, pheasants, and a
variety of other wildlife. Funds from the loan would be used for
acquisitions and easements protecting these fragile wetland habitats,
especially in the breeding grounds of the prairie pothole region.

"It's no secret that wetland habitats are important to ducks and a
variety of other wildlife," explained Howard Vincent, PF's president and
chief executive officer. "The price of land isn't going down. We need
to act today to ensure a future for waterfowl and hunters."

Currently, the U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service uses funds generated from
the Federal Duck Stamp Program to pay for wetland acquisitions and
easements. However, the $15 per-stamp revenue is not keeping pace with
land costs and habitat needs. The proposed Wetland Loan Act would
increase the price of the Duck Stamp by $10 in 2007 to $25, and again in
2015 to $35. The last time the price of the stamp was increased was in
1991; from $12.50 to its current $15 price. The proposed Act would
provide authorization to expend $400 million in advance of Duck Stamp
receipts over the next 10 years.

"Hunters have always led the way for conservation," added Vincent from
the Minnesota-based Pheasants Forever headquarters. "Here in the
prairies, duck hunters and pheasant hunters alike will benefit from
additional public hunting opportunities on our federal Waterfowl
Production Areas. Waterfowlers nationwide will see the benefits of
wetlands conservation in the breeding grounds of the prairie potholes
with an increase of beating wings in the air each autumn. And, society
will benefit from this Act through improved water quality and lessened
soil erosion."

PF is a national non-profit conservation organizations dedicated to the
protection and enhancement of pheasant and other wildlife populations in
North America through habitat improvement, land management, public
awareness, and education. Such efforts benefit landowners and wildlife
alike. There are currently over 110,000 PF members and 600 PF chapters
across North America.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

One of our USFW people could answer this, when was the last time a WPA was allowed to be purchased in North Dakota? PM me if you don't want to post up, will filter and run it.


----------

